# Movado Brand Reputation?



## vserduchka (Jun 11, 2011)

So I just picked up a Movado at a DEEP discount. I'm wondering what the brand reputation is for this brand in the WIS community.

I've read that Movado is a "Mall Watch" made popular by the cookie cutter diamond shops in every mall around the country. Is this true?

Does Movado make anything that's worth wearing proudly? Or am I just too worried about what other people think?


----------



## Patasu (Feb 17, 2011)

Here is my Movado that I wear with pride. Nothing but compliments and it does the job. To 90% of the people out there, a Movado is a nice respectable watch, but the people on this board are more critical and don't see them in the same light. Most Movado's are quartz. For the same price, you can get a Hamilton and might take a look at some of them.


----------



## vserduchka (Jun 11, 2011)

Critical? These guys? No way 

I think Movado's designs are beautiful. I just don't know why they are not as highly applauded as other Swiss brands. Is it because of the quartz movement?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

vserduchka said:


> Or am I just too worried about what other people think?


There is an underlying assumption here that I would question -- that other people are capable or thinking, that is.


----------



## vserduchka (Jun 11, 2011)

Metlin said:


> There is an underlying assumption here that I would question -- that other people are capable or thinking, that is.


Haha. Good point. I guess I meant, "Or am I just too worried about what other WIS's think?"


----------



## starter (Aug 21, 2010)

Honestly, to the average person on the street, a Movado is a really nice watch. Not as nice as Rolex, Omega or Tag (Those are "Really, really nice watches"), but close. 

"Like a Movado must be, like, $500... I mean, it's not like $1000, like a Rolex, but still..."


----------



## Formerguide (Apr 12, 2011)

While not my cup of tea (though there are a few 800 series I'm partial to) you have to say this for Movado; one of the very few brands that non-WIS types can generally identify quickly. That says a lot for their style and commitment to what they believe in aesthetically. A lot to pay though for a quartz watch, IMHO... 

Dan


----------



## morgan1124 (Apr 19, 2011)

Formerguide said:


> While not my cup of tea (though there are a few 800 series I'm partial to) you have to say this for Movado; one of the very few brands that non-WIS types can generally identify quickly. That says a lot for their style and commitment to what they believe in aesthetically. A lot to pay though for a quartz watch, IMHO...
> 
> Dan


 I like some of the 800 series also....if you got a deep siscount on it then you got a deal for a quartz watch...the grey market sites and I am assume yo got one therre then you most likely got value for what you spent...enjoy the watch !...who cares what others on this forum think of the brand.Only thing that matters is what you think and like...we are not wearing it !


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

vserduchka said:


> So I just picked up a Movado at a DEEP discount. I'm wondering what the brand reputation is for this brand in the WIS community.
> 
> I've read that Movado is a "Mall Watch" *made popular by the cookie cutter diamond shops in every mall around the country*. Is this true?
> 
> Does Movado make anything that's worth wearing proudly? Or am I just too worried about what other people think?


Movado makes some very interesting watches including the venerable Museum watch. They have a long respectable history in the business. The real question should be whether you like the style and design and not whether someone else thinks it is a classy brand. In reference to the bolded comments above, did you know that Rolex watches are sold by diamond merchants in large volume shopping malls located across the USA.


----------



## Kinz (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a Movado Museum that was my first "nice" watch. 10 years old now, has only needed one battery change, and has held up very nicely. Still my go to watch when I'm wearing a tux, but a clean enough design that it can hang fine with a t-shirt and jeans. Got it at a really great price at a Movado outlet. Customer service when I needed a new band and battery was excellent. For the price I paid, I can't even say it was all that expensive for a quartz, and if I look at it on a "cost per wear" basis, it is my best value watch purchase by a mile.

Maybe not a great watch geek watch, but still a nice piece. I probably wouldn't make the same purchase now as I've geeked out a bit more for watches, but I don't regret the purchase at all.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

A question popping up here from time to time......and answers have been given in some threads like these

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/why-no-movado-discussions-338857.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/how-do-you-public-perceive-movado-218560.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/where-love-movado-270336.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/questions-about-movado-295841.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/movado-question-148622.html


----------



## vserduchka (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm kicking myself for selling my 99% Breitling Supoerocean Steelfish X-Plus. I got this Movado as a "rebound" watch. Beautiful piece, but it just doesn't compare to my Steelfish. ::Sigh::


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Around these parts, a basher favorite.


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

What has Movado done lately in horology? Nada other than selling 1000+ quartz watches with the museum face in every department store around the nation...They are an old brand with heratage but have found a niche as an overpriced pseudo luxury fashion brand. As the Watch Snob would say " *I wouldent strap one of those to the wrist of my worst enemy*". That being said most WIS wouldent look twice at a movado, then again who cares? Wear what you like just dont pay anywhere near retail for them.


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

vserduchka said:


> Or am I just too worried about what other people think?


Well, since you asked:

Yes.

;-)


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

If YOU like it, and YOU are happy with it and the price you paid for it, that's all that matters. Ignore any bashers you encounter; they have their own emotional issues to deal with. Enjoy your Movado.

~Sherry.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

wristclock said:


> What has Movado done lately in horology? Nada other than selling 1000+ quartz watches with the museum face in every department store around the nation...They are an old brand with heratage but have found a niche as an overpriced pseudo luxury fashion brand. As the Watch Snob would say " *I wouldent strap one of those to the wrist of my worst enemy*". That being said most WIS wouldent look twice at a movado, then again who cares? Wear what you like just dont pay anywhere near retail for them.


Huh??? If that is your definition of non-success then Rolex, Seiko and Omega must fail as well. They sell large numbers of watches at lots of retailers located in shopping malls across the country. What exactly were you looking for a company to "do in horology". Indeed how does one do something in horology anyway.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

wristclock said:


> What has Movado done lately in horology?


They own Concord and Ebel. The Concord C1 series are pretty interesting and Ebel manufactures their own movements.


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

John MS said:


> Huh??? If that is your definition of non-success then Rolex, Seiko and Omega must fail as well. They sell large numbers of watches at lots of retailers located in shopping malls across the country. What exactly were you looking for a company to "do in horology". Indeed how does one do something in horology anyway.


Please... what has Rolex, Seiko and Omega done for horology? If you have to ask then you dont know jack about watches. *Rolex*, 
The first wristwatch with an automatically changing date on the dial (Rolex Datejust, 1945)[7]
The first wristwatch with an automatically changing day and date on the dial (Rolex Day-Date)
The first wristwatch case waterproof to 100 m (330 ft) (Rolex Oyster Perpetual Submariner, 1953)
The first wristwatch to show two time zones at once (Rolex GMT Master, 1954)
The first watchmaker to earn chronometer certification for a wristwatch[9]

*Omega*, Co-axial escapement, Moon watch, Early divewatches, proplof etc.

*Seiko*, moste affordable "real" watch made all in house, Development of the mass produced quartz watch which almost killed the swiss watchmaking industry, Kicking the crap out of the swiss in the early cronometer competitions with a standard grand seiko movmt. Developing the spring drive etc.

whats has movado done? They made the museum face...wow who gives a crap! Now they make 95% quartz fashion watches. The fact that they are sold in malls wasnt what i was getting at in terms of sucess. What i ment was they are pushed as luxury watches in most department stores and low end jewelry stores as "The" watch to have. You can make the argument that GO, JLC, Un, are mall watches cause in high end malls there are stores that have these brands also. BTW rolex and Omega are pulling a lot of AD's in jewelry stores and malls to tighten up the brand image and push the brand up market to shed the image of being a mall watch. As long as movado continues to push high doller quartz watches they will never get respect in the WIS world.


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

brrrdn said:


> They own Concord and Ebel. The Concord C1 series are pretty interesting and Ebel manufactures their own movements.


I was only talking about Movado and not the other companies they own too, but since you mentiond it. Concord and Ebel are two more Pseudo lux watches that nobody cares about, They are priced at the point where no one wants to shell out the cash for a brand not many people have herd about, they are decent watches but try selling one of them second hand, you will take a serious bath, why? Because no one knows and no one cares...thats why.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

i do care and a few people here too. just do a search. you are very condescending. some people do care about "pseudo lux" watches :roll:


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

wristclock said:


> Please... what has Rolex, Seiko and Omega done for horology? If you have to ask then you dont know jack about watches. *Rolex*,
> The first wristwatch with an automatically changing date on the dial (Rolex Datejust, 1945)[7]
> The first wristwatch with an automatically changing day and date on the dial (Rolex Day-Date)
> The first wristwatch case waterproof to 100 m (330 ft) (Rolex Oyster Perpetual Submariner, 1953)
> ...


I can only respond to your messages the way you phrase them. If you want to continue to restate them, that's fine. But I'm not going to play chase the message.

C'mon, you need to do some research before posting nonsense like this. Movado developed the Museum watch, arguably one of the classiest high dress watches made and is closely aligned with one of the worlds premier art museums, MOMA. It is probably the single longest running most succesful single design that I can think of.

In a later message you indicated Ebel and Concord are pseuo lux watches that nobody cares about. You seem to have the unique ability to pick the more successful and widely accepted brands for you examples of watches that no one cares about. Do you really believe that claptrap?


----------



## vserduchka (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, wristclock started off very militant and is now very defensive.


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

mabe i was a tad bit harsh with my opinions, but they are just that, an opinion. Talking watches is purely a subjective and there is no right answer regarding likes and disslikes. I love my Breitling steelfish yet Breitling takes a huge punishment on this forum from time to time for being blingy, mainsteem, and buisy with no origionality. They may be right, but i love my watch none the less. the only reason i said that nobody cared about concord or ebel was that there is hardly a mention of these brands on this forum of watch lovers, and that tells me they are of little significance to the general public. That, and i have only seen a couple AD's one of them being a Movado outlet ofering 60% off all thier watches. i am not denying that they can make some nice watches, i am only stating my opinion that they are not very popular for whatever reason. Didnt mean to piss anyone off.


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

wristclock said:


> I was only talking about Movado and not the other companies they own too, but since you mentiond it. Concord and Ebel are two more Pseudo lux watches that nobody cares about, They are priced at the point where no one wants to shell out the cash for a brand not many people have herd about, they are decent watches but try selling one of them second hand, you will take a serious bath, why? Because no one knows and no one cares...thats why.


Ridiculous and harsh. Exactly the kind of BS I was thinking about when I wrote this:


Popoki Nui said:


> If YOU like it, and YOU are happy with it and the price you paid for it, that's all that matters. Ignore any bashers you encounter; they have their own emotional issues to deal with. Enjoy your Movado.
> 
> ~Sherry.


 Relax and let the OP enjoy his Movado. You're not making yourself look particularly intelligent.

~Sherry.


----------



## Ananda (Feb 28, 2008)

They are reputed to be reliable, well made timepieces. Are they my cup of tea? No. Although I thought the reissued datron chrono was pretty cool, if not overpriced.


----------



## ken_sturrock (Oct 24, 2010)

Movado has produced some really nice watches in the past - you can find cool vintage examples if you hunt around. Movado is a company with a strong history and decent quality.

As was stated elsewhere, Movado does tend to rely a lot on the Museum Watch ("borrowed" from a design by Nathan George Horwitt). I happen to like the Museum Watch face but even I only need one of them. Many WIS types don't like Movado because, as said, they are: widely available, kind of monotonous, recognized by the average slob on the street, lack complications and are typically quartz.

Regardless, I own two Movados and like them very much. Both watches have the same case and the same ETA automatic movement but have different faces. The "baton hour" model was my daily wearer for years before I caught the bug and expanded the collection. Both watches are still in my rotation.

Wear yours in health.

-Ken


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

wristclock said:


> mabe i was a tad bit harsh with my opinions, but they are just that, an opinion. Talking watches is purely a subjective and there is no right answer regarding likes and disslikes. I love my Breitling steelfish yet Breitling takes a huge punishment on this forum from time to time for being blingy, mainsteem, and buisy with no origionality. They may be right, but i love my watch none the less. the only reason i said that nobody cared about concord or ebel was that there is hardly a mention of these brands on this forum of watch lovers, and that tells me they are of little significance to the general public. *That, and i have only seen a couple AD's one of them being a Movado outlet ofering 60% off all thier watches.* i am not denying that they can make some nice watches, i am only stating my opinion that they are not very popular for whatever reason. Didnt mean to piss anyone off.


Opinions are fine but they should be based on real world experiences. I think you need to look for watch dealers beyond discount and outlet shopping malls. Check out real dealers in the big cities. Did you know that Movado has been associated with the Museum of Modern Art in NYC for decades? Have you seen any of the really interesting vintage Movado watches from the 1950's?


----------



## Barry828 (Jan 6, 2011)

i like movado, i have a museum auto and its great, such a clean cut dial, also extremely recognizable (not necessarily a good thing, but still)


----------



## RichieP (Aug 26, 2010)

I know Movado watches are very pretty and I'm sure the quality is great, but I have to confess feeling a little resentment toward Movado. It feels the same as what I would feel if I saw a pretty girl get a lot of attention and recognition around the office when a very accomplished and capable girl, but who is more plain, goes unrecognized.


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

Since you asked, yes, I feel like it's a fashion watch (not that there's anything wrong with that). I consider a watch a "fashion watch" when it's more about it's looks than function. I find them very difficult to quickly read the time and that's my number one consideration in a watch. But I'm only talking about the museum watch - I very seldom see or hear about any of their other designs.

This being said, if you like them then buy and wear what you like. I wear watches I like and could care less what other's think.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I had one a long time ago that was stolen from my gym locker. So it's nice enough to steal. I'm not the biggest fan, but I don't have the strongest feelings either way. The Museum dial watches are lovely dress watches.

I do have somewhat of an emotional connection to Movado, since I had mine stolen and it was a gift from my father. I've been shopping for vintage Movados, hopefully a Datron:










I believe they used El Primero movements.


----------



## 09.ducati (Nov 23, 2009)

Movado's Datron series are very nice automatics. I believe they're stacking chrono movements on standard ETA's, like Tag does, rather than using dedicated chronograph movements. I'm talking about the new series, not vintage.


----------



## mujahid7ia (Jan 27, 2010)

I also agree with those saying Movado had many nicer pieces in the past. I love my Movado, one of my favorite watches:









(image borrowed from trendydandy in a sale thread)

Kingmatic Chrono (Valjoux 7750). I have mine usually on a black leather band with white contrast stitching, and in the summer a black/red/gray NATO. Great size and quality as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Reliefcp (May 19, 2010)

I own 2 of them and they are among my favorites and actually get more wear than my Breitling or Omega. I dont like all of Movado designs but I love these. 2894 auto chronos LE with some of the best lume I have found.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Movado in recent years is going full fledged fashion watch. Their vintage stuff is nice though and I admit I wouldn't mind a museum but can't justify spending that much on a quartz watch where I can't really tell the time.

If memory serves correctly, movado didn't even design the museum dial, they bought it super cheap from some random designer.


----------



## vserduchka (Jun 11, 2011)

Received the watch today. It's gorgeous. I really don't care what other people think now that I've seen it in person. It's one of the classiest pieces I've ever seen. 

Thanks for your input everyone. Great discussion!


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

it's a mall watch. you may get more answers if you post this in the Movado Forum.



vserduchka said:


> So I just picked up a Movado at a DEEP discount. I'm wondering what the brand reputation is for this brand in the WIS community.
> 
> I've read that Movado is a "Mall Watch" made popular by the cookie cutter diamond shops in every mall around the country. Is this true?
> 
> Does Movado make anything that's worth wearing proudly? Or am I just too worried about what other people think?


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

RTea said:


> Movado in recent years is going full fledged fashion watch. Their vintage stuff is nice though and I admit I wouldn't mind a museum but can't justify spending that much on a quartz watch where I can't really tell the time.


One of my friends bought a 3K Movado. From a non-WIS perspective they can appear to have great value.

Personally, they're not my taste and I'd rather spend on a "real" luxury watch - e.g. Omega, Zenith, top of the line Longines.


----------



## vserduchka (Jun 11, 2011)

TK-421 said:


> it's a mall watch. you may get more answers if you post this in the Movado Forum.


This has already been discussed in detail. Read above


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

vserduchka said:


> Received the watch today. It's gorgeous. I really don't care what other people think now that I've seen it in person. It's one of the classiest pieces I've ever seen.
> Thanks for your input everyone. Great discussion!


 Glad you like it! Hope you get many years of enjoyment from it, and don't let the gong show here get to ya!

~Sherry.


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

i wear mine with pride. im just waiting for the movado forum.


----------



## MikeAB (Jan 17, 2010)

I just purchased this 800 Series watch used, and I cannot believe I waited so long. I will go step further, I also own this ESQ automatic, made by Movado. Both are great watches. Also I my wife has a Museum watch I gave her about 20 years ago(not my cup of tea, the Museum watch).


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

TK-421 said:


> i wear mine with pride. im just waiting for the movado forum.


That's great!! :-d


----------



## CrimTime (Jun 15, 2011)

Don't care what kind of watch it is, mall watch, high end watch, museum watch....I think Movado makes some gorgeous watches and I'm proud to have one in my collection.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:-d |> That may put you at #1 on the hate list of purist wannabes.


CrimTime said:


> Don't care what kind of watch it is, mall watch, high end watch, museum watch....I think Movado makes some gorgeous watches and I'm proud to have one in my collection.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

TK-421 said:


> it's a mall watch. you may get more answers if you post this in the Movado Forum.


Mall Watch is a vague disparaging term used usually by someone who knows very little about the watch at hand but feels an urge to provide negative input anyway.


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

Well, c'mon now, if we're going to talk about Rolex waterproof history, well, that's history .... (oh, great history don't get me wrong, but still history ... LOVE the old ones, not so much the new ... adding diamonds to the case, etc. doesn't do it for me: guess I have a different idea of "value". Then, can say that about all pre-Swatch/pre-Richemond/pre-LVMH group, etc., .... right?). Sigh, when watches were all hand-polished/hand-tuned, including Modavo-Zenith Group. Or, do we forget about that and all the awards the Movado group won, their history dating back to the 1800s, before wristwatches were worn and then some?! That Movado (mainly) went quartz post-Seiko quartz revolution as opposed to joining the Swiss conglomerates in order to save itself from doom and gloom (which other once great companies of course conglomerated in order to stave off doom, and thank goodness for it but still ...), yes, this is true. 

Anywho, who's to say what during that time period they should have/could have done. I myself have a Museum dial, a vintage, and it's as pretty today as it was way back when, runs great, no problems whatsoever; and I give the brand credit not just for having history, but for the fact they've some decent auto movements as of late, too. Quare: when was the last time Longines, shame on Swatch, produced an inspiring in-house movement? Somehow, attention switched to Omega, which was equal with Longines all around, and of course then upped the price such that it's (in my op) over-priced; hmmm, trying to showcase the brand as a competitor for Rolex, are they? (which, in my opinion and quite frankly, it simply is not and no where near). Could go on, then, when it comes to price, whatever the market will bare, right?  Moreover, there are (always) personal choices and preferences to consider. 

As to quartz, sure, they're boring, and they work; nothing inspiring about it, at all. A watch--as most here I think agree, and I in turn agree with them--has two parts: design, and movement. Movado's are pretty, the museum's quite iconic, the design over the years hasn't changed a whole bunch. Then, that's true for a Rolex Submariner, too. Of course, unlike Rolex, etc., nothing inspiring about a Movado quartz movement, but then, many if not most brands of the Big 3 Swiss conglomerates (including but not limited to Omega, IWC, Longines, Breitling etc. etc. etc.) also have and/or experimented with quartz movements, and uh Rolex has, too. 

Anywho, in a nutshell: wear what you like and who cares what others think about it; just know what you're paying for and if you like the price and the design is right for you, well then, all the more reason to wear it well, I should think ... and besides, who has just one watch anymore anyway? I mean, it would be like having but only 1 pair of shoes. Not only would this (in my humble op) be boring, but also ill-advised since you should no more wear your snow boots in a board room meeting than you would wear a auto/mechanical time piece on the golf course, etc., which exercise calls for a quartz. Just my 2 cents .... (so wear it well, and in good health!). Cheers.


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

mall watch is also a term used to describe a watch that is very common, one you will see at a mall in anywhere usa. fossil, citizen, and rolex are also mall watches. stauer is a catalogue watch. invicta is an internet watch. all fair descriptions. i don't care how much you love movado, it is a mall watch. and i do know about this watch at hand. i am an owner as you can see by my wrist shot. but you are correct, i am providing negative input. 











John MS said:


> Mall Watch is a vague disparaging term used usually by someone who knows very little about the watch at hand but feels an urge to provide negative input anyway.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

TK-421 said:


>


What the hell happened to your Movado? Did it shrink in the wash?


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

jason_recliner said:


> What the hell happened to your Movado? Did it shrink in the wash?


It looks adorable on his foot. Wait, that's his foot, right?


----------



## pexyme (May 22, 2011)

jason_recliner said:


> What the hell happened to your Movado? Did it shrink in the wash?


It was the sweat dude, the sweat.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

CrimTime said:


> Don't care what kind of watch it is, mall watch, high end watch, museum watch....I think Movado makes some gorgeous watches and I'm proud to have one in my collection.


Had I been more aware of fine watches when my oldest daughter got married I probably would have splurged on a Movado Museum to go with the tux.


----------



## 3lite (Oct 1, 2013)

Kinz said:


> I have a Movado Museum that was my first "nice" watch. 10 years old now, has only needed one battery change, and has held up very nicely. Still my go to watch when I'm wearing a tux, but a clean enough design that it can hang fine with a t-shirt and jeans. Got it at a really great price at a Movado outlet. Customer service when I needed a new band and battery was excellent. *For the price I paid, I can't even say it was all that expensive for a quartz*, and if I look at it on a "cost per wear" basis, it is my best value watch purchase by a mile.
> 
> Maybe not a great watch geek watch, but still a nice piece. I probably wouldn't make the same purchase now as I've geeked out a bit more for watches, but I don't regret the purchase at all.


Sorry for bumping such an told topic, but could someone explain to me this statement? Are quartz generally more expensive or are they not worth the money?


----------



## Charlie Music Fan (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm new to this forum. I just bought this $995 Movado Datron Automatic at Bloomingdales. With 15% off for opening up a charge card and a couple other discounts the price came in at around $600. I'm new to high end watches and my choices came down to a Raymond Weil or this. It's my first ever luxury or semi-luxury watch and itis quality is so far over anything else I ever owned I'm stunned. No it's not a Rolex, Tag, or an Omega but I think its gorgeous. It looks far prettier than online. I have two questions. 1. I've been told that Movado is no longer made in Switzerland. Is that true? 2. Other than a bunch of diamonds what do these other brands offer that my new Movado does not? Thank you.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Movado watches are made in Switzerland, and the mechanical models in their line use ETA movements. For example, the Datron Chronograph uses a top-grade ETA 2894 modular chronograph. If you got the chronograph at a department store for $600, then it's either quartz or you stole it. I've been pricing one at the Movado Company Store and the best combinations of discounts have gotten it down to a hair over a thousand, which is a GREAT price for a well-made 2894-powered chronograph. Retail is in the low 2000's.

The three-hand Movado automatic that includes a conventional dial (i.e., not a Museum Dial) uses an ETA 2824.

The Movado Group owns more brands than Movado, however. They also own Ebel and Concord, which are upscale Swiss brands, and ESQ, which is also a Swiss-made quartz line at a slightly lower price point than the Movado-branded watches. And they sell watches under a range of fashion brands, including Hugo Boss, Coach, Tommy Hilfiger, and Juicy Couture. These watches are Asian. I have looked at a movement in a Hugo Boss automatic, and it's a Chinese movement, with the typical fly-cut imitation cotes de Geneve.

The only reason I haven't already bought that Datron chronograph is that I would rather have a vintage model from the early 70's, which came with a Zenith El Primero movement. They cost more used than the current model.

Rick "on a first-name basis with the local Movado store employees" Denney


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

To 98% of the population if you offered a Movado or a Lange they would take a Movado every time. Most people think Movado is basically the nicest watch made. So if you want to impress your non-WIS the Movado will do the trick.


----------



## supermundane (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm not partial to Movado designs as a rule but I do like their 800 series and in particular, the Datron Chronograph. A fantastic looking watch and I have a liking for tonneau's with round dials.


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm guessing that, at that price, you bought the non-chronograph. In any case, Movado have always produced very nice quality watches and it should serve you well for a very long time. How about some pics? Haven't seen too many of that model on here.


----------



## Charlie Music Fan (Oct 26, 2013)

Rdenney said:


> Movado watches are made in Switzerland, and the mechanical models in their line use ETA movements. For example, the Datron Chronograph uses a top-grade ETA 2894 modular chronograph. If you got the chronograph at a department store for $600, then it's either quartz or you stole it. I've been pricing one at the Movado Company Store and the best combinations of discounts have gotten it down to a hair over a thousand, which is a GREAT price for a well-made 2894-powered chronograph. Retail is in the low 2000's


I'm sorry, I forgot to mention it's not a chronograph. It's this model here: http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/movado-watch-mens-swiss-automatic-datron-stainless-steel-bracelet-38mm-606359?ID=529717&cm_mmc=Google_Watches_PLA-_-Watches_PLA_Movado-_-33549820032_-_-_mkwid_YIWj6VAX|d{device}_33549820032|-|YIWj6VAX


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks to me like it has an ETA 2824, probably Elabore-grade from the picture I saw through the display back on an eBay ad. Very nice watch at this price (a bit high at full retail, in my view), and definitely all Swiss. The 2824 is a good, solid, well designed movement and it will be easy to have serviced. 

Rick "who has seen an 800-series with the same movement" Denney


----------



## Neeko (Nov 21, 2012)

I almost purchased a Movado just like this but I procrastinated too long and it was sold. I like the dial layout and numbers versus markers. I like the 800 series as well but not every different combination they come in. Hey man, wear what you like to look at when wondering what time it is and you look at you wrist.....do you like what you see? Is it comfortable? Does it feel 'right' to you? 'Nuff said, wear it in good health! I find so many members here are so very helpful but also so many have such high-end and very expensive watches. So yah, some may slam you but you know what they say...."opinions are like assh...s, ..every one has one". Everyone please understand that quote wasn't meant to offend anyone, it's just an 'opinion'.
BTW - here's my Baume Mercier Capeland - there is a similarity, no?


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

I still kick myself that I didn't buy a Movado Museum anniversary re-issue a few years back. Saw it in a Movado store at an outlet mall. Hand wind, vintage look with the stick hands (not daggers). Short of buying one of the original Museum watches, this is one I would've like to have had. But for some reason I didn't pull the trigger. I've looked for it since, but everything I can't find it.

Overall, the current Movado offerings aren't my cup of tea, but that doesn't really mean anything. If someone likes them, the buy it and enjoy it. I like Orient, so what do I know?


----------



## Charlie Music Fan (Oct 26, 2013)

Well, after all of this my great Movado maybe going back. When on the www.time.gov website I noticed that the watch is gaining about 1 second per hour. I know automatics are not as precise as quartz timepieces but that is just too much. I may get the Raymond Weil quartz I was interested in instead. I'll keep you posted and thanks for all of your opinions.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

20 years ago I purchased a Museum watch and as a teenager that was a very nice watch for me and it was a "gateway" watch for me with nice memories of my youth so ill always have a soft spot for them.


----------



## ctt1760 (Oct 23, 2013)

vserduchka said:


> So I just picked up a Movado at a DEEP discount. I'm wondering what the brand reputation is for this brand in the WIS community.I've read that Movado is a "Mall Watch" made popular by the cookie cutter diamond shops in every mall around the country. Is this true?Does Movado make anything that's worth wearing proudly? Or am I just too worried about what other people think?


I think you really want to ask a different question...Let me answer your question as it appears literally.If you feel proud wearing Movado, then I guess you are wearing it proudly. But I really have no idea know how you feel inside; it is something only you know. I might be able to read your actions like always keeping your hand/wrist/watch inside your pocket as some indication, but that can also mean many other things. So, really, only you can tell me.What you need to do is frame the question so others can answer it. Like...Is wearing this Movado appropriate for this (or that) situation (or event or insert-something-else)?Does this movado have collector value?What do you think of Movado wearers?If you are wearing my movado, would you try to hide it?How do you percisely set a movado when it isn't 12 o-clock?


----------



## impreziv (Apr 16, 2013)

I bought my first movado about 12 years ago.
I dont know the model off the top of my head, but maybe some of you might. Its a quartz, the black dial classic museum with the tungsten carbide casing and bracelet.

I fell in love with that watch probably 16 years or so ago. Took awhile for me to save up for it since i was still very young at the time (Early teens), and for a quartz, it was approx $3k!

Ive worn it to most "dressy" occasions as its a 39mm i believe.

Havent worn it in the past few years. Thought of selling it several times, but couldnt come to terms with it since it was my first "real"/expensive watch.

Its held up great over the years. Only scratches are on the caseback from laying it down. Will prob pass that onto my future kid.


----------



## Jefferson Faudan (May 13, 2012)

just sharing mine... i like it... does fit well in business casual and formal clothing... not too bulky and clean sophisticated... 
it's a matter of taste... some men like their watches with a whole lot of feature and to really give the exact time... 
i don't think Movado was designed to tell time as per minute or as per second but its purpose is rather to evoke style... 
do you really have to know if it's 12:13:05 12:03:11 1:07:55 when you're rubbing elbows in a dinner party? i don't think so...
not unless of course your job or business relies at an exact time... say probably you're with the investigative group or medical group where exact time is necessary... i want my watches to be more "fashionable"


----------



## Donf (Jul 11, 2006)

ZOMBIE POST ALERT! 
it just won't stay buried......


----------



## ORANGEm0ney (Sep 28, 2011)

Movado is okay. They are a low to mid-ranged brand. They are lower than Tag Heuer and Longines. Movado is more of a competitor to Tissot. $300-$1000 is Movado's sweet spot.


----------

